# My Latest Creations



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are some of my latest casting/jigging spoons I have made. I started adding little tails to a few made from trolling harness blades that don't weigh enough to alter their action on the fall. (That's the plan anyways) They sure do add a lot of flash in the test tank. I plan on giving them a shot down on Piedmont or Atwood Lake asap.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

man those are awesome.are you looking to sell any?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

holly cow, So thats where you've been. lol


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice looking spoons.....I have fished Hopkins here in Ohio, but more, when I used to go down south...... I dont run into many fishermen that fish them here in our open waters up north.....that is for open water fishing. I know that guys will ice fish them .....Those type spoons......fished in the right spots at the right times of the year.....can be killers....Have known bass fishermen that dont even know what a jigging spoon is for let alone where and how to fish it.......And that is a big shame......excellent lure to expand one's arsenal of bass fishin styles.... Love the colors you choose to make....Good fishing........Jon Sr.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. As far as selling them, I have sold a few here and there but really don't want to sell any more right now till I make sure they deliver the goods and the finish holds up. A couple of guys turned me on to Hopkins spoons a few years back and they produced so well for me that I decided to try and make them. I've made some variations that I haven't had a chance to try yet but am dying to. I like them in the spring and late fall but they will catch fish year round. Fishing the shallows with them takes a lot of patience, but it's worth losing them now that I can make them. Who knew losing lures could be so therapeutic?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking batch of spoons you have there...looks like you can even afford to lose a few without worry...good job and good luck with them!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> Who knew losing lures could be so therapeutic?


I enjoyed that line a lot!  

I see a new post by you and I can't wait to crack it open to see what you've made. Those are truly beautiful baits. As I said before, I've used these things for smallmouth and they are not only deadly at certain times, it is a real hoot to catch a hawg smallie with vertical jigging in about 20 feet of water.

Great work.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A better pic of the brass/gold ones. These range from around 3/8 oz. to 1/2 oz.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! incredible flash!!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a close up pic of one of my spoons with the added tail pieces. They really add a flash when the spoon is falling and give it motion when it is still. Think tail spin/spoon hybrid sorta deal. Just started making these so I have no idea if they catch fish or not but they sure are perty.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool!

Rod


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice, I have been wanting to do something similar for spinner blades on my crawler harnesses. What I'm finding is that it's done with candy color powder paint. Is this the method you use? If so is there anything that needs to be done prior to the paint or any sealer after painting? Thanks for any help and again, beautiful work.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The paint I am using is called Metalcast by Duplicolor. You can find it at Auto Zone or Advanced etc. It colors the metal without covering up the metal finish (if that makes sense) Looks anodized. I have been fishing Berlin in the rocks and noticed that it is coming off in spots after 2 days of using the same spoons. I guess I need to start epoxy clearing them after painting them.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I bought some transparent createx with ideas of doing the same thing but that's what I was worried about, it coming off since you cant primer or anything. I don't think I could epoxy a spinner blade and keep it working right at slow speeds, maybe a light coat of lacquer.

I posted a question about it over at TU and one of the guys linked to a video that sells candy powder paint and it shows how they do it with a jigging spoon. Just heats the spoon over a heat gun and sprinkles the powder on it. The candy paint is transparent so it seems to give the same effect.

I found the site, tjstackle.com go to fluid beds then video instructions then click on the one that says "applying multiple colors" I don't have enough posts to do a link. Pretty interesting to watch.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Gee 'Eyes" you have been busy, looks like the Crown Jewels in that box. What do you fish for with these?. They look like they would be great for Yella Belly (Golden Perch) here - they should really light up in muddy water. pete


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks!!! I saw that video clip on the paint and it looks really nice. I'm sure I will eventually get around to trying it along with everything else. LOL 
As far as what species spoons will catch, I use them mainly for saugeye and walleye but I have caught about everything that swims on Hopkins Shorty and No=Equal spoons as well as a few others like the Swedish Pimples and Northland Forage and rattle spoons. I have only started making my versions late last fall so I haven't tried them in prime spoon season yet, but I haven't been skunked so far in 4 trips out thanks in part to the one walleye I caught on Thurs.  I have caught walleye, saugeye and white bass with mine so far. Next month will be the real test on how productive they are when I head south in search of some big saugeye and hit the reefs on Erie for walleye. Can't wait!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, the added tail pieces are a bust. Even though they look good and are very light weight, they are still affecting the action on the drop of the spoon. They don't glide as much when they tumble with the additions. Oh well.


----------

